# Whats the difference betwween volumelevels?



## Targetking (Aug 15, 2021)

lIKE VLV lv mv hv


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 15, 2021)

Store size.


----------



## Targetking (Aug 15, 2021)

I was told ours is low-md volume.


----------

